# Weaving- Rainbow Sea scarf



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Warp is Crystal Palace Aria - 114 Incantata
Weft is Crystal Palace Sausalito - 8458 Rainbow Sea
Just finished this scarf and had some fun taking photos. My dog, Gidget, is the model.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Gorgeous - I'm drooling. ????????❣????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just beautiful! Gidget has that 'I know I'm cute' look.....and she is.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, the colors are amazing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it very pretty and my favorite colors. Great weaving to. Gidget is soooo cute. Do you pin her ears up when she drinks. lol lol


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

that is beautiful,one of my favorite colors,too..


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Gidget is a beauty!!! Love love your weaving!!! Beautifully done. Gidget is a natural model!!! Way to go girl...


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I just love Gidget. The scarf is beautiful. Does Gidget help weave?


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

simply beautiful scarf. . . .and adorable dog, too!!!!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Really, really nice.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice colors. Beautiful scarf. Adorable dog.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful Scarf! Makes me want to get back to my loom and weave!! JUST CAN'T STOP SPINNING LONG ENOUGH TO DO IT ..... :~O


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous colors, what a pretty scarf.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------

